# Never had an udder this big with a month to go. Updated:Look at it now



## OneFineAcre (Mar 3, 2013)

Coleus was bred Halloween night.  No question about the date.   I don't think we've ever had a doe whose udder looked this large a month before kidding.  This is her second freshning.  She had a fantastic udder as a first freshner.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2013)

Gosh, you may need to get her a brassier to hold that off the ground when it fills!


----------



## meme (Mar 3, 2013)

Rachel was bred on the same day! Your goat's udder is kind of big, but it definitely varies. Rachel's is smaller, but growing!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 3, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> Rachel was bred on the same day! Your goat's udder is kind of big, but it definitely varies. Rachel's is smaller, but growing!


I've seen a lot of variation in udder size before kidding.  Some bloom the week before.  I've just never had one this large with a month to go.

Your goats name Rachel?  My daughter's name is Rachel.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow. Hope this means she is gonna be a producer


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 3, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Gosh, you may need to get her a brassier to hold that off the ground when it fills!


----------



## meme (Mar 3, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so funny.  She came with her name, her full name is Rachel Ray, like the chef.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Pearce...that is too funny, but yes...that gal may need some support


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 4, 2013)

Keep an eye on it.  If it gets hard, you may deal with congested udder.  I have two bottle babies because Belle didn't want them to nurse.  Belle's was like that a month ahead of kidding.  Luckily we don't appear to have mastitis.  I'm not saying milk her -- yet.  But if it gets really firm, you may have to.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 4, 2013)

It's not generally a good idea to milk a doe before she kids. You milk out all of the colostrum.  If you want to milk her after she kids and the babies have started to nurse then go for it.  Also milking prior to birth will remove the wax plugs and can allow bacteria up into the teat and then you can end up with mastitis.   

If you get a congested udder there are ways to deal with it. Hot compresses, massage, etc.  It can be a bit of an effort but we've not had one not clear up.  Also all does have a different let down reflex. We found that one of ours had to be milked a couple times through out the day because she'd not let down milk on the stand.   We sent her to a pet home.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't worry, I'm not going to milk her.

I'm not worried.  I'm not a worrier 

A little concerned that if it's that big it may be "pendulum" even though she looked good as first freshner.

I have another doe who's udder develops a lot early in pregnancy and she has very pendulum udder.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 27, 2013)

The picture was with a month to go.

It's been a month, and it got huuuuggge.

She had quads today.  2 boys, 2 girls right on schedule.  Ligs were gone yesterday afternoon when we got home from work and she kidded around 1pm today.

3-10 oz
2-10 oz
2-10 oz
2-2 oz

All are doing fine.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome!!! Congrats on the quads. That might be why her body was making so much milk, it was preparing for all those babies!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 27, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> The picture was with a month to go.
> 
> It's been a month, and it got huuuuggge.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the quads.  Only thing missing is the pictures!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Mar 27, 2013)

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 27, 2013)

Wheres the pics?! 
Congrats!!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 27, 2013)

congrats!  I have a goat that needs a brassiere too.  (named..... wait for it...RACHEL!)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, no teasing, we need a pic of her and babies.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 27, 2013)

I was at work.  Maurine took the day off because we knew they were coming.

Is there a such thing as dark brown with gold moonspots?

I know a lot of people like those.  

Coleus is almost solid black.  Rocky is white an black. Can't hardly tell 3 of them a part.

The little brown female was the smallest.  We dam raise, but she wasn't showing enough vigor so we brought her in and gave here a little colustrum in a bottle. 

They all seem pretty good though.
I'll get some better pics this weekend.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful colors.   Very pretty.  I love the brown one.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 28, 2013)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Faith Hope (Mar 28, 2013)

Very cute!

I have a FF Nubian that developed an udder that big at about a month out.  We still have a couple of weeks to go.  Is udder size typically related to multiples?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 28, 2013)

Faith Hope said:
			
		

> Very cute!
> 
> I have a FF Nubian that developed an udder that big at about a month out.  We still have a couple of weeks to go.  Is udder size typically related to multiples?


I don't know, but I don't necessarily think so.  We had one that had quads this past fall and her udder didn't get that big that early.  We have another who always develops earlier and she's never had more than twins.

I will say this though, she has a large udder.  We were afraid it was going to be very pendulum, although she looked good on her first freshening.  We bought her after she had freshened her first time and she was dry, so it was based on a picture.  And in the picture from a month ago it looked pendulum, but that was all tissue, she did not have any milk then.

 But, now that she's freshened and is actually producing milk I think it looks good.  It starts to protrude more behind their back legs.

I can't wait to see it when those babies really start pulling some milk from her.

Coleus sire and dam were both Rosasharn animals and they typically produce feminine, fined bone animals with large a capricious udders. 

We will be showing Coleus in 2 shows this spring, and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 19, 2013)

Coleus had a big udder a month before kidding.  She has been dam raising quads now for almost 8 weeks.  We have a show next weekend, so we started clipping yesterday.  Seperated Coleus from babies for the first time to see what she looked like with 12 hour fill.

She looks pretty good.


----------



## cindyg (May 19, 2013)

That is a fabulous udder!  Wonder how much milk she will give when start milking her.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 19, 2013)

Oh we milked her out before we put her back with the kids.  Got about 3/4 of a quart n 12 hours.  We're showing her next weekend, and there is a milk test.  We wanted to decide if we were going to try for the milk star.    A nigerian is going to have to produce minimum 2 full quarts in 24 hours to get a milk star.  We wanted to see a full quart from her on a 12 hour fill, so we were a little bit disappointed.

But, I think the milk was there.  When we milked her could never get her udder completely deflated.  After we milked her put the two smallest kids with her first, they both nursed and you could tell  they were getting milk.

Then, we let the other two kids with her and they both nursed and were getting milk.  This was all in about 10 minutes after we milked 3/4 of a quart.

I think she is a two quart a day milker.  But, I think since she is dam raising kids, she wouldn't let all of her milk down.  I think to get full potential, the babies will have to be weaned.  And, she's not even at peak lactation yet, for about another month.  

But, I think we would be wasting our time to do the milk test next weekend.


----------



## Little bits n' pieces (May 19, 2013)

Her udder seems normal to me. I raise boer and alpines, and some of my heavy milker have great attachments but their udder can go to the ground before kidding in 2 weeks. I mean literally teats almost touch the ground and their back legs go way out to the side because the udder is pushing them out so much.
I got a doe named Peeps and she a tad over 3 gallon a day milker.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 19, 2013)

Little bits n' pieces said:
			
		

> Her udder seems normal to me. I raise boer and alpines, and some of my heavy milker have great attachments but their udder can go to the ground before kidding in 2 weeks. I mean literally teats almost touch the ground and their back legs go way out to the side because the udder is pushing them out so much.
> I got a doe named Peeps and she a tad over 3 gallon a day milker.


I know her udder looks normal.

My original post was a month before she kidded.  I had personally never had one that large that far before kidding.
The latest picture is 8 weeks after she kidded.  For a nigerian she looks pretty good.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 19, 2013)

That is fantastic One Fine... and she is a nigerian not a "big Goat".... love those Nigies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you have another opportunity soon!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> That is fantastic One Fine... and she is a nigerian not a "big Goat".... love those Nigies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you have another opportunity soon!


We are very excited about showing her.  I think she is going to do well.  But, we could just be wearing our "barn goggles"


----------

